# Song lyrics that most describe your mood at the moment :)



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I have no idea what song can do that, i guess a full song could describe it. Lyrics cant cut it so a full song!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*******!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Right now...Iris by The Goo Goo Dolls. The whole thing.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww thats a good song!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it so much!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me too!! At the moment....


"And I dug my key into the side of his pretty little souped up 4 wheel drive, carved my name into his leather seats.....maybe he will think twice before he cheats" *Before he cheats, Unknown*

"please let me take you out of the darkness and into the light, cause I have faith in you that your gonna make it through another night. Stop thinking about, the easy way out, Theres no need to go and blow the candle out, because your not done, your far too young, and the best is yet to come" *Lullaby, Nickleback*


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Oooooh I like those songs Ellen 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Theyre my sad time songs Bella lol !


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Me too!! At the moment....
> 
> 
> "And I dug my key into the side of his pretty little souped up 4 wheel drive, carved my name into his leather seats.....maybe he will think twice before he cheats" *Before he cheats, Carrie Underwood*
> ...


I love those songs! And "Unknown" is Carrie Underwood


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah yes it is!! I just forgot hah lol!

"You can take everyhting I have, you can break everything I am, like im made of glass, like Im made of paper, come on and try to tear me down, I will be rising from the ground, like a Skyscraper" *Skyscraper, Demi Lovato.*


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

' hey, i just met you , and this is craaaaaazzy, so heres my number, so call me....maybe?' *call me maybe- Carly are jepsen*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there a song that's about being grouchy and needing a nap? :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably one somehwere lol!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I was a little girl, alone in my little world, who dreamed of a little home for me. I played pretend between the trees, and fed my house guests bark and leaves, and laughed in my pretty bed of green... I had a dream, that I could fly...

_~Dream - Pricilla Ahn._


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Pretty peaceful mood tonite, so proly Lacuna Coil's Wide Awake:

I'm wide awake
open my eyes
and the sky's so blue
All of a sudden
I know that I treasure
my life

Like you.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice guys


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

in love with flo rida's song whistle


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Omg haha!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Omg haha!!


kind of sad i know
not writing the lyrics 
like pay phone by maroon 5 as well 
and starships


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

it sure is monday - mark chesnutt

With the alarm clock ting-a-ling ringin’ in my head
I woke up dog tired, beat down, half dead
Tryin’ to recover from another wild weekend
Chuggin’ down coffee while I should have been sleepin’

Well it sure is Monday isn’t it now 
I gotta get myself through the week somehow
I had a ball Friday, Saturday and Sunday
But it’s all over now and it sure is Monday


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh me too!! 

"cos I saddle up my horse and I ride into the city, and I make a lot of noise cos the girls they are so pretty, riding up and down broadway on my old stud leroy everybody sing, Save a horse, ride a cowboy"* Save a horse ride a cowboy*

*That song is just stuck in my head! It in no way implies anything lol.*


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

'starships were meant to flyyyyy. hands up and touch the sky, can't stop cause were so high, lets do this one more time....' 
nicki minaj -starships


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hell yeah !!!!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

' girl tell me how you feel, whats you fantasy, i see us on a beach downing mexico, you can put your feet up be my señorita, we aint gotta rush just take it slow. you'll be in the highlight , soaking up the sunlight anything you want is yours- i had you livn life like you should, you say you never had it so good'


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Awesome!!

"Just close youy eyes, the sun is going down, you'll be alright. No one can hurt you now, come morning light, you and I will be safe, and sound" *Safe and Sound, Taylor Swift, Hunger Games Soundtrack*


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

omg finished the two books. on to the third 
love them I'm officially addicted


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG REALLY?! Im only half way through the second one haha


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah i love them. only got them a day ago


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

what about school ? lol, seems like reading is all your doing?


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

no i read them of a morning and of a night


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me too :3 Its so amazing!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

"You know a woman wants her cowboy, like he want's his rodeo!!" *Rodeo-Garth Brooks"*


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

People Help the People

God knows what is hiding in this world of little consequence,
Behind the tears, inside the lies,
A thousand slowly dying sunsets.
God knows what is hiding in those weak and lonely hearts,
I guess the loneliness came knocking,
No one needs to be alone, oh save me.
People help the people...
And if you're homesick, give me your hand and I'll hold it.

~Birdy​


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm obsessed with "I wont give up" by Jason Mraz.... something about it goes straight into my heart - does that make any sense?? haha

I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up

And when you're needing your space
To do some navigating
I'll be here patiently waiting
To see what you find

'Cause even the stars they burn
Some even fall to the earth
We've got a lot to learn
God knows we're worth it
No, I won't give up


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Sunshine in a Bag - The Gorillaz

I'm feelin glad, I've got sunshine in a bag, I'm useless, but not for long. The future is comin on it's comin on....


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is a little song I wrote 
You might want to sing itnote for note 
Don't worry be happy 

In every life we have some trouble
When you worry you make it double 
Don't worry, be happy......


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Death unlimited by norther.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden .... a trippy song with good lyrics


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

"How do I live, without the ones I love?
Time still turns the pages of the book it's burned.
Place and time, always on my mind,
And the light you left remains, but it's so hard to stay,
When I had so much to say and you're so far away."
*So Far Away, by Avenged Sevenfold.* That song reminds me of everyone I've ever lost. The video always makes me cry as well - RIP Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan.

"Ever since this began, I was blessed with a curse.
And for better or for worse I was born into a hearse.
I know I said my heart beats for you. I was lying girl, it beats for two.
Because I got your love and I got these vices.

Everything I touch turns to stone.
So wrap your arms around me, and leave me on my own."
*Blessed with a Curse, by Bring Me the Horizon.* Basically just reminds me of how everything and everyone I get close to I ruin, with my "vices".


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

"Save a horse, ride a cowboy " *Save a horse, ride a cowboy, Big and Rich. *

*Its an awesome song haha!*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

"Through the wind and the rain, she stands hard as a stone, in a world that she can't rise above. But her dreams give her wings and she flies to a place where shes loved....Concrete angel" *Concrete Angel, Martina Mcbride. *

*This is really how I feel at the moment :/ Wish I could fly to a place where im loved.*


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

We all have our horrors and our demons to fight, 
But how can I win when I'm paralysed?
They crawl up on my bed, wrap their fingers round my throat,
Is this what I get for the choices that I've made?

Don't go, I can't do this on my own,
Save me from the ones that haunt me in the night, 
I can't live with myself, so stay with me tonight.
Don't go.

*Don't Go, by Bring Me the Horizon*


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

"It's quiet now, like the moments after a murder..."

Enemy Inside by Egypt Central


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

"And who do you think you are, running round leaving scars. Collecting your jar of hearts, and tearing love apart. Your gonna catch a cold, from the ice inside your sould. So don't come back for me, who do you think you are...." 
*jar of hearts.*


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> We all have our horrors and our demons to fight,
> But how can I win when I'm paralysed?
> They crawl up on my bed, wrap their fingers round my throat,
> Is this what I get for the choices that I've made?
> ...


Most. Amazing. Song. EVER.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Most. Amazing. Song. EVER.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True dat, true dat. I fell in love with it the moment I first heard it. I think it's one of the defining moment's on that album.

Especially when Lights kicks in with "If I let you in, you'd just want out, if I tell you the truth you'd vie for a lie, If I spilt my guts, it would make a mess we can't clean up.", it pretty much sums up how I feel about love.

This pretty much sums up what I'm feeling right now:
"If home is where the heart is,
Why do I feel so f****** heartless?

Mother Mercy, take my hand, 
Follow me through this forsaken land.
Father Time, return what's mine,
The innocence you stole from these eyes.
Because I just feel, I just feel numb,
For the vision burning before me is one of former glory.
An iron cast in the light of freer times,
Now writhes in a bed of lies.

Hope doesn't live, hope doesn't live here anymore.
Love doesn't live, love doesn't here anymore."

*Home is for the Heartless, by Parkway Drive.*
Interesting when you look at the place you call home, and see it for what it truly is.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is the song that is doing it for me at the moment! Means so so so much!
My favourite song  The lyrics are exactly my mood!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

_*Almost Lover*_-A Fine Frenzy

Goodbye my almost lover
Goodbye my hopeless dream
I'm trying not to think about you
Why cant you just let me be?
So long my luckless romance
My back is turned on you
Should have known you would bring me heartcahe 
Almost lovers always do

♥ ♥ ♥​


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

*Love and Theft- Runaway*

Its been a long week, i got a slow leak in my left front tire (um no my freaking bumper is falling off)
im sick of where i work, my boss is such a jerk, dont care if i get fired.
my backs about to break, no money in the bank and he (she haha) dont call me anymore,
im down to my last drink, its time to sell my things.

and pack my bags, and never look back, run a parrellel line with the railroad tracks, make my getaway
Ill put the petal to the medal till the sun goes down, leave everybody sleeping in this sleepy town, tonight
and at the break of day, ill be a runaway.

a hundred miles in, i got a stupid grin, on my scruffy face.
with every cigarrette, gonna burn my regrets, dont want to leave a trace.
and from my rearview, i got a clear view, of who i used to be.
a little bit faster now. dont want to turn around.

and pack my bags, and never look back, run a parrellel line with the railroad tracks, make my getaway
Ill put the petal to the medal till the sun goes down, leave everybody sleeping in this sleepy town, tonight
and at the break of day, ill be a runaway.

its crazy i know, to count on this road, to give me what i need.
but with every state line, somehow i find, another part of me.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ermehgerd i love that song gallop on!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> ermehgerd i love that song gallop on!


I heard it today... The most beautiful song I have ever heard. Its so gorgeous, and so meaningful...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I am singing Kiss Tomorrow Goodbye by Luke Bryan


----------

